# weirdness..



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

I just came across this site:
http://www.pro--t.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_31&products_id=407

Does anyone find it strange that a toy (bb)version of a $600 sp2022 would be $1100.00? & made in Taiwan to boot!
WTF is wrong with the world??


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

HKD= Hong Kong Dollars, about 33 US cents.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

so $363 USD is a bargain? for a toy?

ymmv

john


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not seeing the word "bargain" anywhere in that post with the conversion from HKD to US. Want to try again?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

$144.27 using http://www.x-rates.com/calculator.html

For that catagory Airsoft 6mm all metal with blowback system the price is a little less than the average in the US, but then there will be shipping added so any savings would evaporate. Plenty of people use and recommend them as a tool to train away bad habits like jerking ot anticipating recoil on the cheap side of actual ammunition discharge, not to mention this "training can be accomplished at home instead of only at a range or other safe location for firearm use. The 6mm BB's can be collected and reused and the blowback action replicates cycling well enough.

Those that ridicule usually speak from the vantage point of ignorance.


----------



## jadog (Mar 11, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> $144.27 using Currency Calculator
> 
> For that catagory Airsoft 6mm all metal with blowback system the price is a little less than the average in the US, but then there will be shipping added so any savings would evaporate. Plenty of people use and recommend them as a tool to train away bad habits like jerking ot anticipating recoil on the cheap side of actual ammunition discharge, not to mention this "training can be accomplished at home instead of only at a range or other safe location for firearm use. The 6mm BB's can be collected and reused and the blowback action replicates cycling well enough.
> 
> Those that ridicule usually speak from the vantage point of ignorance.


I agree with Growler on this. Our department uses these for training for all the reasons he mentioned. Great for active shooter simulations, of course they can hurt like hell when you get hit!


----------

